# A Rollerbolt



## skiprat (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok, last 'bolt pen', I promise:biggrin:
I'm sure you are as sick of them as I am!!
This one is a little different though. 
Couple of mates of mine commented on my last bolt pens and said that the 8mm hex head, the 10mm shank and the 12mm thread on them just looked 'wrong', so this one is completely from an M12 x 120mm bolt. 
I simply cut it in half, drilled and tapped both halves ( halfs ? ) and then made a nib to suit. 
It also has a roller ball refill, where the previous ones were ballpoints. 
Because it's 12mm ( about 1/2 inch) I decided to have the hex head as part of the cap, rather than the other way round like the old ones too.

Hope you like:wink:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jun 19, 2011)

Extremely smooth.  Impressive.


----------



## terryf (Jun 19, 2011)

My oldman always said it was a good idea to have a spare bolt in your pocket - dont think he ever saw this coming 

Nice pen/bolt/writing instrument Skip!!


----------



## 76winger (Jun 19, 2011)

Very nice. I do like it. 
It seems like something that people in the hardware business would be interested in having to show off.


----------



## skiprat (Jun 19, 2011)

76winger said:


> It seems like something that people in the hardware business would be interested in having to show off.


 
LOL, interesting that you should say that as this one is on the way to someone that really does own a hardware shop!!:biggrin: I've been promising him one for years and maybe this will stop him whining!!:biggrin:


----------



## Balasharc (Jun 19, 2011)

That is just Awesome!


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

That's really sweet.

How do you finish these?  I may have missed that on the other posts.  Do they even require a finish?

Ohhhhh and if I start whining now....how far down the list would I be?  I don't own a hardware store.  But I've been in a few if that counts.  As a former diesel / refrigeration tech, it sure would have been nice having one of those to show off.

Very impressive, but then again all your work is outstanding.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 19, 2011)

Skippy , you are a sick , sick man ..... and I mean that ..... in the best way :wink::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## philb (Jun 19, 2011)

Excellent as usual!

Like how this one is simialr but that bit different to the ballpoints! Does the hex head screw off, or is the cap just one piece?

PHIL


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 19, 2011)

James - Steven has six videos on how to make a similar version of these on You Tube. It is really informative and helps if you are new to threading.

Steven - As always you find a way to take it over the top. I hope you have notes to share on your step drilling for the rollerball. I would love to see your method of measuring your drill depths for each size. Oh and did I mention:
Bloody Awesome!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 19, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LOL, interesting that you should say that as this one is on the way to someone that really does own a hardware shop!!:biggrin: I've been promising him one for years and maybe this will stop him whining!!:biggrin:



I think (whine) it's a good looking (whine) pen. I'm not sick of (whine)
looking at them, not sure why (whine) you would be sick of them either.
You should (whine) put a few out there (whine) and make yourself some
(whine) gas money. Or 'petrol'? (whine)


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 19, 2011)

ldb2000 said:


> Skippy , you are a sick , sick man ..... and I mean that ..... in the best way :wink::tongue::biggrin:



yep....


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 19, 2011)

With work like that - you make me want a metal lathe and other gear.  Don't stop - I do like the overall look.

Now I wonder what a full CNC lathe will run...why buy an expensive pen kit when you can just go down to the local hardware store and get them by the pound. 

Yes, I know CNC metal lathe is not cost effective.  But then neither is my setup for pen making.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 19, 2011)

bradbn4 said:


> With work like that - you make me want a metal lathe and other gear. Don't stop - I do like the overall look.
> 
> Now I wonder what a full CNC lathe will run...why buy an expensive pen kit when you can just go down to the local hardware store and get them by the pound.
> 
> Yes, I know CNC metal lathe is not cost effective. But then neither is my setup for pen making.


 
Now to really blow your mind.  Skiprat did it on a wood lathe!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, now that's pretty cool!  I love it!


----------



## Finatic (Jun 19, 2011)

The Photography is just as awesome as the pen!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jun 19, 2011)

Frickin Awesome! Love the variation. Photography is flawless. Gets the creative juices flowing. Thanks for sharing this with us Skippy.


----------



## TomW (Jun 19, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## bradbn4 (Jun 19, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> bradbn4 said:
> 
> 
> > With work like that - you make me want a metal lathe and other gear. Don't stop - I do like the overall look.
> ...



Yepper - just finished watching the video - well worth the time....sure sounds like there is an old style adding machine running in the background making some printing noise.


But a CNC would be so much easier to do mass production. Good work, a very interesting how to video.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 20, 2011)

looks totally sweet Steve!


----------



## corian king (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 20, 2011)

I never get tired of seeing these.  They always make me want a metal lathe. Completely Awesome!  I think I like this one the best.... Until the next one! 


----------



## skiprat (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the cool comments, much appreciated!!:wink::biggrin:


----------



## ohiococonut (Jun 20, 2011)

Now THAT'S a bolt pen!

That is REALLY impressive! I can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## Curly (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pen. I like your work. Now all you need is a block of steel with a threaded hole to make it into a desk set. Or put a nut directly into the desk. :biggrin:


----------



## johncrane (Jun 20, 2011)

Great work Steve! l love these bolt pens your making, have you thought about making  a mini bolt pen! there is some nice mini refills out there now.:biggrin:


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 20, 2011)

Steven,
Don't stop keep 'em comming.  This one is too cool.  This is the sort of stuff the IAP is made of.  Well done.


----------



## wizard (Jun 20, 2011)

Steven, That is a very wicked looking pen...in a good way.. and one serious bolt...very manly looking! I too think you ought try to make a mini bolt pen...it would cater to those with smaller nuts :biggrin:. Seriously, I imagine that would be challenging..


----------



## Old Lar (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow!  That is one great pen.  I think the videos are on tonight's schedule.  Thank you for sharing...


----------



## bitshird (Jun 20, 2011)

Steven you've gone over the top again, very cool pen, I have a client that works for a German based fastener company, I may have to borrow your design, he was in the other day and actually asked what I could do for pens for corporate gifts. and I just love working Stainless any way, (NOT)


----------



## broitblat (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't believe I'll ever get sick of your creations -- always impressive and inspiring.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## CaptG (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Skippy,  Swweeeeet, Your work is always an inspiration.  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 20, 2011)

HUUUUM? I wonder, just what a collaboration with Steven and Doc would look like?  Just wondering.
I watched Skippy's videos and was amazed at the tools he uses to produce such precise and wonderful things.  And then we have Doc with his precise turnings and I get to just wondering.  Skippy, you never cease to amaze.
If whining would even get me a place in line for one of those gorgeous creations of yours, I have the whiningest dog in the world.  I'm pretty good at it too, according to my Bride.
Charles


----------



## jasontg99 (Jun 20, 2011)

Steven,

    Your work never ceases to amaze me.  That is freaking awesome!


----------



## Sawdust46 (Jun 20, 2011)

One word INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Pete275 (Jun 20, 2011)

Steven, As usual your work blows the mind and at the same time inspires. Simply Awesome!

Wayne


----------



## bluwolf (Jun 21, 2011)

I know this will sound stupid after everything else that has been said. But the writing half of that pen seems to have such nice aesthetic balance. Beautiful as always.


----------



## rizaydog (Jun 21, 2011)

That is the coolest pen I have ever seen.  Awesome


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jun 27, 2011)

For all of you that are waiting patiently at your mail box to see if this little gem arrives, you can stop drooling every time the mail man delivers.  :tongue:

It seems Steven had a weak moment and honored me with this wonderful creation.  The craftsmanship is everything that I thought it would be.  This pen is one of my two favorites, the other is my Eagle wave.  My Eagle wave is my at home desk pen and my Skiprat Bolt is my at work pen.  So fitting to have something like this and own a hardware store.  Everyone that has seen it is totally amazed.

Steven, thank you from the bottom of my heart.  You have no idea how much this means to me.  I am honored to call you friend and to finally own a creation from the master.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 24, 2017)

just a simple bolt to inspire you freestyle folks


----------



## Sataro (Jan 24, 2017)

Very impressive pen!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 24, 2017)

Inspiring, Brilliant, Ingenious, Spectacular, Envious.
Sorry Steven, I just couldn't use one word to describe your latest Masterpiece.
Congratulations, seems so Inadequate.
Brian.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 24, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> just a simple bolt to inspire you freestyle folks



Oh heck just post the link to Skip's web site and you will get a ton of inspiration. I have a couple of his saved in my I have to try to duplicate file for safe keeping. But there are too many. :biggrin:


Skiprat Pens - Home Page


----------



## skiprat (Jan 25, 2017)

Instead of digging up historical artifacts, why not let the old farts move on and let the fresh younger minds take over...??:biggrin:


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 25, 2017)

Young minds needs inspiring, it must be true as art galleries are full of old masters work.  Some of y'all can be the Michael Angelo of the pen world 




skiprat said:


> Instead of digging up historical artifacts, why not let the old farts move on and let the fresh younger minds take over...??:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 25, 2017)

skiprat said:


> Instead of digging up historical artifacts, why not let the old farts move on and let the fresh younger minds take over...??:biggrin:




Oh Skip you do not know how much I keep preaching this. I want the newbies and the younger members here to take up the torch and lead us into a new era on pen making. I said this over and over. There is so much that can be done with our artform that we have only touched the surface. In all aspects of pen making such as segmenting, casting, and free styling. The use of different materials is just half of it. Thinking outside the box. I always hope that the Bash contests pushes these envelopes and there emerges something that just has not been seen or done. We are getting to a crossroads here where the older members that are the leaders in designs are getting older and maybe moving on. We have seen it over the years. I keep coming back to the phrase WOW pens. we need more of them. 

I do agree with Phil though that looking back at some of the true artisans here that inspiration can be achieved in this way along with many other ways. I know I look at some of the top name brand makers pens and draw inspiration from them too. Maybe it is so that there are a few members here that are the hidden gems of the pen making world but choose to not share here due to various reasons. I do not know this but it would be ashame if that were the case. 

All we can do is encourage those that want to step up and do more than just making pens. Take that next step to get to that elite level. It does take an artistic mind but we all have it. Just have to know how to use it. OK my speech is over.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 26, 2017)

You continue to amaze me.


----------

